# 4x syrian hamsters. Males and females - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 4
Sex: 2xFemale 2xmale
Age(s): 9 months - elderly. 
Name(s): None.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pets. 
Will the group be split: N/A
Other: All friendly.

9 month old male - friendly REHOMED









Very elderly - friendly









9 month old female - friendly









9 month old female - friendly


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The first male has found a home. The other three are still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I hope they find homes soon!! I would love to offer a home for one or two (probably the elderly one as I have a soft spot!) but unfortunately I live in Swansea and cant get to Surrey. Good luck with homeing them though. They're beautiful!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The old boy (second photo) has gone to a new home. This leaves the two females. They are both really sweet and friendly and want a loving home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The 2 females have found a home which means all the hamsters in this thread have been rehomed.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

aawww that's great news


----------

